# [SOLVED] Help! Can't get to Windows Defender



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I used Revo to uninstall McAfee and it said the uninstall was successful. Yet the McAfee icon is still on the bar stating the update is partially done. When I searched for Windows Defender a message came up that it is turned off and can't figure our how to turn it on.

Help, I am Windows 8 illiterate and have had nothing but trouble trying to find anything on it. I don't know what to do next.

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

If you have another AV product installed it will disable Windows Defender. 
Right click the* Task Bar* and start the *Task Manager*, go to the *Process *tab. Find McAfee and End the Task. How to Temporarily Disable Mcafee | eHow
Download the McAfee Removal tool. McAfee Removal Tool - McAfee Uninstaller Then restart the computer. Once McAfee is uninstalled, go to Search and type Windows Defender double click the results to enable it.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

McAfee came installed when I purchased the laptop. There is no other AV on the computer. I checked the link and it states it is for Windows 200, xp, vista and 7. Is it compatible with Windows 8 since it doesn't state that it is.

Please excuse the dumb questions. As I mentioned I am a computer dummy but I sure do appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

Yes it should still work on the desktop for Windows 8.

Any AV will automatically disable Windows Defender.

Run the software then enable Defender.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

Thanks!! You're the greatest!!!!

In the process I clicked on the download box and ended up accidentally installing the Ask/UtilityChest toolbar which I do NOT want. Can you help me get ride of it?


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

I ran the uninstall software and restarted my computer but when I click on Windows defender I still get the message that Defender has been turned off even though the MAfee is now gone from the taskbar.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

Did MacAfee get uninstalled by their installer?

Unfortunately MacAfee hides those tool bars within their uninstallers. Nice of them isn't it?

Go to *Start* >* Control Panel* > *Uninstall a Program* > Scroll down the list until you see the toolbar > Then Click on *Uninstall* at the top.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

Sorry for all the dumb posts. I did manage to uninstall Utility Chest but I still cannot get Windows Defender to work and continue to get the message that it has been turned off, although Mcafee is now gone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

See if you can now turn it on:

Turn Windows Defender on or off


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

I hate to be totally dense but Windows 8 doesn't have a start button. Also, Defender will not open when I click on the Defender app I just get the message that Defender has been turned off.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

Success!!! I ended up going into the Action Center and turned on Defender that way.

Thanks so much for all your help, Masterchiefxx17!!!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help! Can't get to Windows Defender*

Glad you got it running!

Make sure to keep Defender as your main AV software.


----------

